# At Least I Got to Say Goodbye.



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I knew this was coming...

Just to let everyone know, Nina lost her battle with columnaris and dropsy this morning. It's more of a relief, really, just knowing she's not suffering anymore kind of dulls the pain for me. She was looking terrible. Lesions on different parts of her body, fin rot, pineconing... I had tried everything from antibiotics to salts to hydrogen peroxide to kill the bacteria, but it just kept growing. I did my best to make her comfortable though, and I hope with all of my heart that she went peacefully.

The last time I saw her alive was last night. She was hiding in her coffee mug looking up at me. My boyfriend, Kirk, said he had checked on her early this morning before work and saw she was breathing, but she was having trouble. He knew that he probably wouldn't be seeing her again. She was his fish from the start. I'm the betta-nerd, so I cared for her, but he bonded with her, as much as a human and fish can bond. 

We had a little memorial service for her, buried her in a blue flower pot, and planted "white dazzlers" above her. I also stuck her shell in with the flowers. That thing was probably her favorite posession. ... When she was small enough to use it. I had to take it away when the "giant" in her came out. but now she gets it back. 

In the beginning, Nina was my second betta ever. I bought her and her brother, Rikku on the same day from the same store for Kirk. I'm convinced they're siblings. Both PK's, both dark in color, both have some orange, and they have the same face. lol... I originally thought Rikku was a female, and bought him with the intention of getting a sorority, but nooo, no. Just a very gender confused male!

Goodbye sweetie. I love you with all my heart, and I'll always miss you. I'll take the flower pot we buried you in wherever we go to remind me of what a great companion you were. You couldn't snuggle, or make noise, but you always had your own special ways of showing affection. I'll cherish all of those memories. 
In the words of my boyfriend trying to make me feel better, "We raised her, watched her grow up. And now we get to watch her grow up again. We've kind of given her somewhat of a second life." Even though whenever I think of those words, I can't help but tear up. 

Enough with my rambling... Rest in peace, Nina.










Nina as a baby, and the shell she's currently buried with


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

awww I'm sorry for your loss, I know it's always hard having to watch them go slowly.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, needless to say it's been very stressful on me. So much so I've been susceptible to infection myself, and actually missed that special time of the month... Which didn't help the stress at all! Either way, she's at peace now, and that makes me feel a lot better. I'll have to get a picture of the flower pot tomorrow, I think it makes for a nice memorial.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Metalbetta. I know you fought hard to save her. We just lost one of our sorority to columnaris this morning in spite of trying everything in the book of tricks. 

The flower pot is a cute idea: we all have our little rituals when it comes to our bettas passed.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I hate those two illnesses so much! I have lost 3 to both and 2 others just from dropsy... 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about your girl. What your boyfriend said about watching her grow again? It made me tear up too. I'm glad the two of you were able to say goodbye and you'll always have her with you. RIP Nina.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

At least you loved her, right? A live that deep never dies, so keep in mind that you two will always share that.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry about Nina!! I remember when she was little, she was beautiful!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
She really was a pretty little girl. Now all my time is focused on keeping the others from getting it. When I started the antibiotic in the tank yesterday it looks like the fuzzies slightly flared up on two of the fish. I'm hoping that's a good sign... I at least know when I take antibiotics the infection flares up then fizzles out. Either way I'm not letting this happen to the rest. ... I really don't have room for more flower pots on my patio... lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Nina. She was such a pretty shade of blue.


----------

